# Ways to control your monthly electricity payments?



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

How to control your monthly electricity payments?

Control your electricity usage payments by contacting your electricity supplier by telephone, or by entering your meter readings “On-Line”.

For this example, I have used EDP Serviço Universal. 

They do have staff who speak English, and will take your meter readings over the telephone (800 507 507). Also, if you have Internet access, you can use their website to enter your electricity readings

Any of the two options above, gives you total control of your usage and payments. Entering your meter readings regularly could also save you from any unexpected overpayments €€€€’s, for example, where an estimate has been used. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Instructions for entering meter readings “On-Line”

First: take the meter readings from the digital display on your electricity meter, start in sequence, after date and time showing on the meter.

1st meter reading: ie. 1234

2nd meter reading: ie. 5678

3rd meter reading: ie. 9999

4th meter reading: “ignore this, as this is not required”.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On the edpOnline website: 

Log In or Register to website: 

Enter your Password: 1234abc	

Enter your e-mail address: xxxxxxxxx

Click on (lower left of webpage): Leitura certa 
which takes you to the webpage: Communicação de Leituras	

Enter the Codigo Ident. Local:	usually 10 numbers 
(On the EDP factura – panel in grey colour, front page, top left corner).

Nome de Cliente:	Enter the Name of client, as per factura (invoice). 

Enter your e-mail address: xxxxxxxxxx

Tipo de Contador: Select the Tarifa, from 3 Tarifas options (dropdown box) and enter the one for your property ie:	Trés Tarifas

Leitura de Contador KWH Punta (Left box): Type in the 2nd meter reading. 

KWH Cheias (Centre Box): Type in the 3rd meter reading.

KWH Vazio (Right box): Type in the 1st meter reading.	

Escreva as duas palavras: 
Type in the pre-selected Codigo de Segurança letters / words, as displayed in box.

Complete process by clicking on Enviar. 

Remember to Log out!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Normally EDP Serviço Universal issue a monthly factura, which shows in the upper right, grey column, the Valor a Debitar (Amount to be debited).

It also shows: A partir de. Which is the date of the monthly payment or when the Direct Debit payment will deducted from your chosen bank account. The Periodo de faturação, which is the period that the invoice is for, usually monthly. 

On-Line entries should be accepted, within the time limits, and any alterations should be paid / deducted automatically on the notified date, using your method of payment.

Apologies for omitting the relevant website links, as a member, I have to post 4 threads to the forum before being allowed to post weblinks, which are the rules of the Forum.

NB; the above information was based on data available, and from the EDP Serviço Universal website on 8th February 2014, and is subject to change.


----------



## RoystonB (Jan 18, 2012)

Good advice, but have been going this for about 18 months, in which time EDP have only used my readings about five times. 

I was on the 'simples' or single tariff, (with the four readings on meter) have now changed to bi-tariff. I used to post the readings to EDP-Online as they came off the meter, as I had no information re which reading was which.....wrong.

I would have thought that postings were the same as the reading.....wrong. 

When engineer arrived to read and reset the time on the meter, managed to get a little info from him.........

Reading 1.......... Vazio (cheap rate)
Reading 2.......... Ponta (peak rate)
Reading 3.......... Cheias (standard)

However, when posting on EDP-Online wants Ponta, Cheias, and Vazio in that order.


RoystonB


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Further information:-

The homepage of the EDP website is at:-

EDP Serviço Universal
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On the EDP homepage: To view the webpage for entering your electricity meter readings;-

Leitura certa “Certain reading” (Lower left of Home Page)

Comunique a leitura do seu contador de energia eléctrica de forma a manter uma facturação rigorosa.
“Communicate the current (pardon the pun) reading of the electricity meter on the form to change the billing”. 

Veja no verso da sua ultima factura a data aconselhável de envio da leitura.
“This finalizes the bill to the advisable date of sending the reading. 

Todos os campos são de preenchimento obrigatório. 
“All the fields are of compulsory for filling in”.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To access the webpage direct, for entering your electricity meter readings, Click on;-

Comunicação de Leituras

Hope this helps

Ronnie_Yook

PS: For GNU/Linux software users, the EDP website can give some scripting issues?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

RoystonB said:


> Good advice, but have been going this for about 18 months, in which time EDP have only used my readings about five times.
> 
> 
> RoystonB


I am with you, entered my readings as instructed and in about 20 months they have been used twice.

I have temporarily given up on this...................probably permanantly 

Wheres the wine 

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I must admit that I have found it easier to pop into their office in Caldas da Rainha now and again rather than doing it online.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Iphones*

Modern iphones have GREAT pics facilities.....

Take a pic. of your electricity reading and Post it. FACEBOOK? TWITTER? PERSONAL BLOG?

Post it (if PT Portugal fix the telephone line problems when it rains).#

Date, time and useage logged for life!

DISPUTE?

8 it!

(create a new language)

Ok - so you're all DOWN SOUTH?

am I creatin the watford gap???

In Portugal - ALWAYs - DEAL WITH a REAL PERSON........

and especially enjoy their coffee LIQUOUR>...home made


----------

